# Husky's 2.5BBL Collaboration Brewery Build - 3V 300L



## husky

After a very busy year or so I finally have some time to revisit a project I have had in mind for a very long time. Looking at putting together a 2.5BBL professional grade pilot plant for anywhere up to a 200L packaged volume. The primary use will be for collaboration brew days as it turns out it's quite good fun drinking beers and brewing beer with others!. The other thought I had was that potentially it could be rented out to micros for trial batches which I'm thinking would be a great way to have some involvement in the craft industry.
Some info and questions below:

*Design Brief*
100L final packaged volume high gravity brewery, think RIS and big IPA's - 5 x 20L collab cubes
Ability to be pushed to 200L of 1.060 OG packaged volume pilot plant - 4 x 50L kegs
Collaboration brewery &/or future pilot brewery
2V + HLT - Can easily add future seperate WP for back to back brew days
2 x wort pumps to allow mash recirc same time as WP for double batches
Replicate larger scale functionality
PLC for basic programming operations and trending(& fun factor)
Operation station with HMI
Semi portable - Skid mounted
Mostly electric except kettle but provisions for 10kW future electric kettle elements
Spacious design to allow future upsizing, piping layout changes, grant, hopback etc

*HLT - 480L*
Tall and skinny to save footprint
1 x 4500W x 2 x 2400W elements - Heat up over night
Recirculation pump for temperature uniformity
Level transmitter for volume calculation
Temperature transmitter
Future insulation and cladding

*MT/LT - 210L*
Short and wide for lower working height
Maximum grain = 60kg for 500mm bed depth
4 x outlet lines
perforated sheet false bottom
Front manway for spent grain removal
3 x 1kw electric belt heaters for maintaining and possibly ramping temperature
Recirculation capability
Future HERMS or RIMS space
Gravity lauter to kettle(can also pump)
Fly sparge from HLT
Diaphram valve to restrict lauter flow rate
Sight glass in lauter line
Temperature transmitter

*KT/WP - 300L*
Short and very wide suit gravity from mash and aid whirlpool
Gas fired by single KK burner. Maybe future electric 10kW depending on how gas goes
Whirlpool through strainer and chiller to sterilise
Chill and oxygenate on the way to fermenter

My questions are:

- Un decided on wort pumps. Originally I had one shared with MT and KT but this will slow a double brew day. Contemplating adding a second wort pump for mash and kettle. For collab brews one pump is fine but if used as a pilot plant would it be a valuable addition?

- Chiller. No chill for collab brews is fine but as a pilot plant I want to add a chiller. Blichman have a pro series range that has tri clamp fittings that looks the goods. Anyone else have experience with larger chillers? Other option is to jacket the kettle and chill that way but I'm trying to replicate a true micro process who all seem to plate chill on the way to fermenter so want the same here.

- Pumps. Who has experience with larger pumps? I'm thinking either March AC-5SSBMD or one of the MD100 type that are available on ebay.

- Very interested in opinions from those who have worked in a micro regarding the process. Is there anything that would be good to have functionality wise with regards to usefulness as a pilot plant?

- Does the idea of renting to micros seem valid? Is there a need for this kind of think in the industry? Would be easier to justify the costs to the missus if I could argue a valid business case! I wouldn't expect it to ever pay for itself but more as a way to have some contact with the craft industry and get a portion of the costs back. The idea came from a conversation with the Kaiju guys who mentioned they had got their hands on a small trial plant for test batches which got me thinking there may be a valid need there.


Currently have a skid 50% built, HLT 50% built, kettle 80% built. Working on mash tun and pipework shortly. Also need to finalise electrical design and start ordering all the components. It will have the same PLC my 20L brewery has so there's a fair bit of time involved in electrical and automation yet. I did think about adding actuated valves to automate further but decided against it, could easily be added later if required.

Some design pics and progress below. Looking for Melb collab brew partners in Summer 17 with any luck!


----------



## malt junkie

Check these pumps, out native 50Hz just be ready to adjust for (UK) gallons and feet. Their web page is a little clunky but might be worth it.
BTW there is no way of hiding a building addiction from the wife, especially when you build BIG SHINY stuff! It sorta stands out.


----------



## technobabble66

Go, husky, go!!! [emoji1]

Totes subscribed to this thread!

Looks the ducks nuts, and the dual purpose is a good idea. 
Just out of interest, would it be possible to swap in the large 900L kettle from the recent case swap, and shuffle down the planned vessels you mention above, in order to go from 200L batches to 500-600L batches?
I was just thinking 200L is good for a pilot size, but 500-600L is maybe big enough for use as full size gypsy brewing batches. So you might also get a second group of (semi-) pro Brewers interested. 
Whatcha think?


----------



## technobabble66

My 2c on your questions:
Not much help on pumps, but you definitely want a larger gauge than the standard mag pumps we use. From there it depends entirely on budget. You'd definitely be better off with 2, but if you needed to save the $200(?) it'd be doable with 1. 

Definitely go a plate chiller. The heat exchange capacity of plate chillers is impressive, and probably not matched by any other configuration at the size you're looking at. 
I'd wonder if a 60 or maybe even a 30 plate chiller would suffice for your 200L capacity. Pretty sure the 30 would be ok, just not sure if you went to 500-600L if it'd be sufficient. 
(TBH, I haven't checked the Blichmann ones so maybe I'm missing something important). 


The pilot idea seems like it could be a goer, but I'd wonder if there might be a size able demand for any homebrewer who wants to try their hand at gypsy brewing and 500-600L might be a good starting point?

PS: where are you located, roughly, husky? (On phone)


----------



## GrumpyPaul

my 2cents....

build some sort of steps/platform so that shortaes brewers (like me) can climb up and see inside the vessels. Looks like this could be built over some of the pumps and pipe work.

Just a thought - because standing on a dirty old upturned milk crate next to all that shiny stainless just doesnt cut it


----------



## JB

OMG Husky, they'll be making movies about you one day mate ... the good type


----------



## Adr_0

husky said:


> - Chiller. No chill for collab brews is fine but as a pilot plant I want to add a chiller. Blichman have a pro series range that has tri clamp fittings that looks the goods. Anyone else have experience with larger chillers? Other option is to jacket the kettle and chill that way but I'm trying to replicate a true micro process who all seem to plate chill on the way to fermenter so want the same here.
> 
> - Pumps. Who has experience with larger pumps? I'm thinking either March AC-5SSBMD or one of the MD100 type that are available on ebay.



Regarding the chiller, are you confident you could filter the boiled wort well enough and pump through a plate chiller or would you use gravity? You might want to consider an SS immersion chiller with a motorbike radiator/fan on the liquid side... or glycol. The post-boil volume would need to be fairly consistent so that the height/width of the coil can be sized effectively, and you might want a pivot point to allow it to be rocked slightly - my experience anyway.

Regarding the pumps, 3/4" or 1" would be a definite recommended inlet size and suction piping to match. If you have access to eccentric reducers, ensure the flat side is up going into the pump. I don't have experience with these specific pumps but have experience up to about 1MW multi-stage Sulzer type pumps. You could also do speed control with either a triac circuit (3-5A) as the load reduces with speed, or a PWM/SSR. You should also put a flow transmitter if possible on the outlet - not compulsory but would be great for consistent step flowrate (high) vs sparging/transfer flowrate and ramps on these. "3/4 water flow meter" searches should get you something, but I'd definitely get spares. You'll have to correlate frequency with flowrate of course and find a suitable input somewhere.


Looks awesome, and a great idea. I'm guessing electric elements become a big bottlneck above 150L or so with 250L probably only giving you 0.5°C/min with 10kW in the mash. Definitely need good flow and good flow distribution to realise this though, so good to see the mash tun wide and short.


----------



## husky

MJ - I'll see what those pumps work out to cost. Might still be more exy than mag pumps as they will need a flushed seal to prevent oxygen getting sucked in and to handle the boiling temps.

Techno - A bigger version is another project altogether. Half the reason the BFK got over the line was it makes a future bigger system easy. I started a bigger one before this one but put on hold as I want something that can see regular use. 200L was the upper limit for this I thought. I still have all the parts for a 900L MT ready to go one day(needs a week of fab though) so all it would take is another BFK for a HLT and you have a 600L system but that really is next level stuff when you start talking regular 600L batches. Also I'm not sure how a rental system running LPG would go with regs so the 200L can be easily converted to electric but the BFK electric is $3k of element. I'm in SE Melbs btw.

Grumpy - Has been purposely designed to be accessible from the ground. There is space to stand to the skid to reach the bottom of the MT but it has a front manway anyway so access to clean out is good.

Adr_0 - I will be filtering prior to plate chiller(theres a Y strained in the light blue pipework) hence I want a big pump here to push through a fouled filter, plate chiller then into a possibly 2m high fermenter. How would flow control on single phase work? I have been asking for motor options in either DC or 3 phase so I could control. I have a flow meter but not sure I'll put it in. Might just use a cheap calorific meter to get a relative flow rate but not absolutely accurate. The mash tun will have 3kw heat belts and possibly a HERMS one day. Power should not be a bottle neck as Ebrew have some good high power elements and I will soon have 50A in the shed. If the BK went electric though I would be looking for a separate WP tank unless you can still get a good cone with elements in the bottom.


----------



## homebrewnewb

I asked Moondog what they use to move their wort around.
Josh recommended; Centrifugal stainess and wet parts.
http://www.fallsdell.com.au/prods_new/ProductDetail.asp?PageNo=0080&SubGroup=flomax


----------



## TheWiggman

Single phase VSDs can be had fairly cheaply and are also a viable alternative to a motor starter. My experience with them is limited but controlling speed remotely shouldn't be hard if you've got a graphical PLC frontend. In fact if you have the right control program you could even control it using feedback from a temp probe i.e. it will throttle flow to achieve a target temp through a chiller. With minimal head in a system like this a centrifugal pump will control well.

A gasketed plate heat exchanger would be ideal (like this Alfa Laval unit) but I haven't come across any that a suitably small for this application. With a pre-filter and regular caustic clean the Blichmann should do the job but I can envisage the filter clogging quickly. My understanding was the micros whirlpool to begin with then after some separation of solids move to chilling. In your application I would whirlpool directly back into the kettle, and after 20 mins or so direct some of the flow to the chiller and allow to either transfer to a fermenter or chill back into the whirlpool. 

Regarding pumps, a second pump would allow to fly sparge while pumping from the mash tun to the kettle. If I were a running a pilot brewery this is what I would want, or at the very least I'd want that facility. It would also allow you to clean while doing the whirlpool or transfer to fermenter.

Ed: I've said it before and I'll say it again Husky, you're out of control.


----------



## MartinOC

Let's play "Spot the Engineer with a passion for beer". Never known one that didn't...


----------



## droid

i mean whaddya say?

cool as man!


----------



## Tony121

TheWiggman said:


> A gasketed plate heat exchanger would be ideal (like this Alfa Laval unit) but I haven't come across any that a suitably small for this application.



Just as a note, Alfa Laval will build to your specifications if need be. Though cost may be getting well up there.

Good luck with it Husky, something I wish I had the ability to do.


----------



## Mardoo

You could have a look at the SABCO plate CFC. It's pricey, currently about $1200 AU shipped but fully cleanable, which would be much more attractive for small-batch brewers, IMHAO.

https://www.brewmagic.com/products/plate-pro-sanitary-wort-chiller/


----------



## husky

homebrewnewb said:


> I asked Moondog what they use to move their wort around.
> Josh recommended; Centrifugal stainess and wet parts.
> http://www.fallsdell.com.au/prods_new/ProductDetail.asp?PageNo=0080&SubGroup=flomax



Have asked them for a quote, don't think they do double mechanical seal as an option though.




TheWiggman said:


> Single phase VSDs can be had fairly cheaply and are also a viable alternative to a motor starter. My experience with them is limited but controlling speed remotely shouldn't be hard if you've got a graphical PLC frontend. In fact if you have the right control program you could even control it using feedback from a temp probe i.e. it will throttle flow to achieve a target temp through a chiller. With minimal head in a system like this a centrifugal pump will control well.
> 
> A gasketed plate heat exchanger would be ideal (like this Alfa Laval unit) but I haven't come across any that a suitably small for this application. With a pre-filter and regular caustic clean the Blichmann should do the job but I can envisage the filter clogging quickly. My understanding was the micros whirlpool to begin with then after some separation of solids move to chilling. In your application I would whirlpool directly back into the kettle, and after 20 mins or so direct some of the flow to the chiller and allow to either transfer to a fermenter or chill back into the whirlpool.
> 
> Regarding pumps, a second pump would allow to fly sparge while pumping from the mash tun to the kettle. If I were a running a pilot brewery this is what I would want, or at the very least I'd want that facility. It would also allow you to clean while doing the whirlpool or transfer to fermenter.
> 
> Ed: I've said it before and I'll say it again Husky, you're out of control.



My mill runs a 3 phase motor on VSD from a single phase but pretty sure it doesn't work the other way with a single phase motor.
We use Alfa Laval a lot for work but I'm too scared to ask them for a price on this, might ping them an email for interest sake but suspect it would be min $3k
I am doing 2 pumps but the question is 2 or 3. Pump 1 is HLT to MT, pump 2 is all wort transfer from MT/KT. Question is to add third to allow MT and KT their own pump so can recirc MT at same time as WP if double batching. Pretty sure I've convinced myself to go 3 pumps.
Out of control yes! 




MartinOC said:


> Let's play "Spot the Engineer with a passion for beer". Never known one that didn't...



Correct! but craft beer




droid said:


> i mean whaddya say?
> 
> cool as man!



yes should be pretty cool when done.




Tony121 said:


> Just as a note, Alfa Laval will build to your specifications if need be. Though cost may be getting well up there.
> 
> Good luck with it Husky, something I wish I had the ability to do.



Yeah there's quote a few that will build one to spec but for this volume not sure the $$ are justified. Will get some quotes and see.




Mardoo said:


> You could have a look at the SABCO plate CFC. It's pricey, currently about $1200 AU shipped but fully cleanable, which would be much more attractive for small-batch brewers, IMHAO.
> 
> https://www.brewmagic.com/products/plate-pro-sanitary-wort-chiller/



Haven't seen that one. Probably borderline size wise at 10LPM design work flow. 20-25 min transfer to fermenter could be a bit much for really hoppy beer. Possibly an option though.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles

Single phase VSDs aren't common but they are available, one example here: http://www.invertekdrives.com/variable-speed-drives/optidrive-e2-single-phase/

20mins for cast out is pretty standard timing, it allows the use of smaller HX and pumps. No point in thrashing things when you don't need to.

In your shoes I'd be looking to put some form of trub trap in the whirlpool rather than a filter in the cast out line. Commercial scale breweries don't need to, whirpool efficiency scales with diameter.


----------



## Mardoo

husky said:


> Haven't seen that one. Probably borderline size wise at 10LPM design work flow. 20-25 min transfer to fermenter could be a bit much for really hoppy beer. Possibly an option though.



What I do for hoppy beers is use an immersion chiller to knock the temp down to 70C in 5 minutes time. That gets the temp below isomerisation AND volatilisation temps for most hop oils. Might be worth thinking about such a thing. Might not be worth spending on it.

Also, in addition to what LC said, you're not going to get a crapload more isomerisation after a 60-90 minute boil. It's not a straight-line process. The majority of the isomerisation will have occurred at that point. Enough so that the additional amount could be estimated to an acceptable degree.


----------



## pcqypcqy

What's a manway cost? I know you're looking to do a slick commercial style system, but could you just use a chain hoist , davit arm, or other method to lift the MLT and tip it for quick emptying? I'm thinking of doing this in my own home 3v system so I can just dump it out hot and clean it straight away. MLT cleaning at the end of a brew day is my most hated chore.


----------



## malt junkie

Mash Tun

Just as a comparison very tall, your probably looking at 750mm wide tun. How wide did you go on the kettle/whirlpool or what height width ratio did you go with.


----------



## Mardoo

Nice.


----------



## homebrewnewb

Mash Tun some welding required.


----------



## Adr_0

TheWiggman said:


> Single phase VSDs can be had fairly cheaply and are also a viable alternative to a motor starter. My experience with them is limited but controlling speed remotely shouldn't be hard if you've got a graphical PLC frontend. In fact if you have the right control program you could even control it using feedback from a temp probe i.e. it will throttle flow to achieve a target temp through a chiller. With minimal head in a system like this a centrifugal pump will control well.



I think most of these have a diac-triac setup which needs a potentiometer/resistance adjustment over AC which may be hard with a controller. I believe DIAC's typically have a 30-35V bias before it will let current through to the TRIAC which will then conduct AC through the motor. The potentiometer takes voltage off the supply line to sense voltage, and depending on how the potentiometer is set it will either conduct through the triac almost straight away in the wave, or needs to get right up to the peak - so it will essentially either conduct a nearly full wave at a full potentiometer setting, or the back half of each half wave when the pot is set to zero. This is basically a 2:1 turndown.

An elaborate solution...
The potentiometer and diac are essentially the sensing part of the circuit. Given there's a PLC, on the sensing line you could use a bridge rectifier then a voltage divider network and with the resistor closest to supply ~4700R, then the tap off, then a 140R resistor to ground. This should scale -340V...+340V to 0...10V and will always be positive due to the bridge rectifier.

You can then use a compare block with this input compared (GEQ) to your controller output (reversed, so 100% is ~0V compare value and 0% is 7-10V), which then goes to a 5V digital output to the gate of a triac. You would need an RC snubber on the sensing line to the AI of the controller and around the triac.

This basically gives you 2:1 control which should be useful during heating - I think you want a lot of circulation here - and sparging, transfer etc can be a lower speed. You need to consider your snubber circuits as you'll get some switching noise, but it's apparently a fairly good way to control a pump.

Or a simple solution...
Is using an SSR. I think nearly all of them will only switch in half-wave chunks at the zero crossing point to avoid noise/arcing etc. Certainly the OMRON ones do but I'm sure they all do. If you consider there are 100 half waves in a second, that's still pretty good for control - and it provides isolation of 240V from your controller. You really just need to make sure your 'window' for the time proportional pulses is not less than 2 seconds, otherwise smaller outputs may not trigger the SSR at all. You can then have a 40-50% setting and a 100% setting based on what you're doing at the time.


Having done the recirculation from a kettle before, with a false bottom and a mesh screen, it's challenging to maintain flow - the screen will very quickly block. I considered a multi-screen (slightly sloped off vertical) box design to slow the flow down and settle out hops/trub but I couldn't be bothered in the end. I'm a bit skeptical about the Y-strainer unless it's a 2-3" version...


----------



## husky

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> Single phase VSDs aren't common but they are available, one example here: http://www.invertekdrives.com/variable-speed-drives/optidrive-e2-single-phase/
> 
> 20mins for cast out is pretty standard timing, it allows the use of smaller HX and pumps. No point in thrashing things when you don't need to.
> 
> In your shoes I'd be looking to put some form of trub trap in the whirlpool rather than a filter in the cast out line. Commercial scale breweries don't need to, whirpool efficiency scales with diameter.



Nice one, did not know you could get a single phase motor VSD, banked for a future project.
Got any examples of trub traps that work? I'm pretty confident that with the diameter:height ratio I have made the kettle that WP will be pretty good. Perhaps just some stainless rings maybe 30mm high sitting on the base to prevent the debris being drawn into the outlet line when taking the last from the kettle?




Mardoo said:


> What I do for hoppy beers is use an immersion chiller to knock the temp down to 70C in 5 minutes time. That gets the temp below isomerisation AND volatilisation temps for most hop oils. Might be worth thinking about such a thing. Might not be worth spending on it.
> 
> Also, in addition to what LC said, you're not going to get a crapload more isomerisation after a 60-90 minute boil. It's not a straight-line process. The majority of the isomerisation will have occurred at that point. Enough so that the additional amount could be estimated to an acceptable degree.



Maybe just easier to add a bit of chilled water jacket to the kettle to knock to 70 pretty quick. Lately 80% of my hops have been going into the WP then chilling to 80 in 3-5 mins and I like what I'm getting so ideally replicate that but bigger.




pcqypcqy said:


> What's a manway cost? I know you're looking to do a slick commercial style system, but could you just use a chain hoist , davit arm, or other method to lift the MLT and tip it for quick emptying? I'm thinking of doing this in my own home 3v system so I can just dump it out hot and clean it straight away. MLT cleaning at the end of a brew day is my most hated chore.



Manway cost $500 plus the labour to install so approx. $800.
Could hoist or tip but neither is as easy as dragging it out a side door, the MT is a bit elevated too so the door will aid cleaning.
Originally I was going tipper but since I have 3 x heat belts, a temp transmitter and hard piped in/outlets it would be a real pain to disconnect all the time. To me 60kg grain warrants a door.




malt junkie said:


> Mash Tun
> 
> Just as a comparison very tall, your probably looking at 750mm wide tun. How wide did you go on the kettle/whirlpool or what height width ratio did you go with.



MT DIA650x650H
KT DIA750x700H

Haven't seen that supplier, their prices make me fell better about what this will cost!


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles

Ignore this


----------



## TheWiggman

Sounds like a complete pain in the arse Adr_0, it irks me to say but I reckon a control valve with a 4-20mA positioner on the discharge would be the simplest method to control flow with a unit of this scale. I haven't dealt with them in the food industry but in mining and paper they haven't proven to be cheap (Keystone, Pentair, Tyco, Fischer, Eaton and Metso [shudder] come to mind). Though nor is a VSD and any associated control hardware.


----------



## Adr_0

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> Ignore this


Oh... ok. 

Curious what your thoughts were on trub removal - I think the 30mm high rings would be good and should hopefully not disturb the whirlpool too much, but they will a little. Perforated mesh could even be used, then a final solid sheet weir if the bottom is sloped would be great - but I think a gentle draw-off would still be required.

Y-strainers often come with a tap/threaded fitting for draining inside the mesh screen. You could have a fairly big one on the suction with a drain to a collection pot, and a smaller one on the discharge with a similar drain. It's not a good idea to pull flow away from the suction but you might be able to do it over a couple of runs. The discharge - to protect the plate HX - should be fine to drain. Note that y-strainers need to be mounted horizontally as well.


----------



## Adr_0

TheWiggman said:


> Sounds like a complete pain in the arse Adr_0, it irks me to say but I reckon a control valve with a 4-20mA positioner on the discharge would be the simplest method to control flow with a unit of this scale. I haven't dealt with them in the food industry but in mining and paper they haven't proven to be cheap (Keystone, Pentair, Tyco, Fischer, Eaton and Metso [shudder] come to mind). Though nor is a VSD and any associated control hardware.


Yeah at homebrew scale I haven't really seen any that are appropriate - but you are 100% correct. It also provides better pump stability. Given Husky already has the PLC that's great, but I think even a small 3/4" control valve will be at least $1000-1500. Of course homebrewers are resourceful, so I'm sure there are cheaper versions out there. 

I've been keen to get a proportional solenoid but have just ended up shaking my head and giving up.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles

For Husky and ADR_0:

I can't help with trub traps: I've never worked in a brewery small enough for this to be an option, the one I made for home use turned out to be useless. I'm going to give a "Trub Trapper" a go on the next build.


----------



## malt junkie

something as simple as this, simple and removable. Yeah same bling site but if it works for them at double the scale.....


----------



## droid

what about some kind of rotating racking arm, set it for a high pick up and as the wort drops you'll be able to see where the best pozzy is and rotate as you see fit.


----------



## Mardoo

husky said:


> Maybe just easier to add a bit of chilled water jacket to the kettle to knock to 70 pretty quick. Lately 80% of my hops have been going into the WP then chilling to 80 in 3-5 mins and I like what I'm getting so ideally replicate that but bigger.


If you can do a jacket, that would be the way to go. You'd have to have a look at the fluid dynamics inside the jacket. I'm assuming the dimpled jackets are to develop and increase turbulence inside the jacket, but I haven't looked into that.


----------



## knot_gillty

All of this is flying well over my head but that looks bloody awesome husky!! Shiny bits and fire, what's not to like eh!!....


----------



## husky

TheWiggman said:


> Sounds like a complete pain in the arse Adr_0, it irks me to say but I reckon a control valve with a 4-20mA positioner on the discharge would be the simplest method to control flow with a unit of this scale. I haven't dealt with them in the food industry but in mining and paper they haven't proven to be cheap (Keystone, Pentair, Tyco, Fischer, Eaton and Metso [shudder] come to mind). Though nor is a VSD and any associated control hardware.



There is plenty of hygienic control valves around that I could use. For now it will ne manual adjustment of valves to get required temps. Thinking of running 2 x chillers a cold water pre chiller and a chilled water final chiller and just regulate the chilled water flow manually for now. This could easily be automated in future.




Adr_0 said:


> Oh... ok.
> 
> Curious what your thoughts were on trub removal - I think the 30mm high rings would be good and should hopefully not disturb the whirlpool too much, but they will a little. Perforated mesh could even be used, then a final solid sheet weir if the bottom is sloped would be great - but I think a gentle draw-off would still be required.
> 
> Y-strainers often come with a tap/threaded fitting for draining inside the mesh screen. You could have a fairly big one on the suction with a drain to a collection pot, and a smaller one on the discharge with a similar drain. It's not a good idea to pull flow away from the suction but you might be able to do it over a couple of runs. The discharge - to protect the plate HX - should be fine to drain. Note that y-strainers need to be mounted horizontally as well.



If the strainer doesn't work or blocks easily then can just take the insert out. Will see how it goes.




Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> For Husky and ADR_0:
> 
> I can't help with trub traps: I've never worked in a brewery small enough for this to be an option, the one I made for home use turned out to be useless. I'm going to give a "Trub Trapper" a go on the next build.



Looks like it could be a goer. Might make one out of perforated sheet and see how it works.




droid said:


> what about some kind of rotating racking arm, set it for a high pick up and as the wort drops you'll be able to see where the best pozzy is and rotate as you see fit.



The inlet and outlet are rotatable so that's an option to try but need to be paying attention as if you miss it and suck air in could be a pain to re prime.



Mardoo said:


> If you can do a jacket, that would be the way to go. You'd have to have a look at the fluid dynamics inside the jacket. I'm assuming the dimpled jackets are to develop and increase turbulence inside the jacket, but I haven't looked into that.



My 20L has a jacket and works well so might adapt one here down the track as an option. No fancy dimple plate just a second skin with some internal baffle rings to send the cooling water around the circumference twice then out.


----------



## husky

PLC ordered - Went the better model of the same family of PLC's on the 1V. This one has much more expandability so could be used to control all sorts of other brewery equipment in future projects(mill, chiller, fermenters etc)

Pumps ordered - Decided to order three pumps to allow the mash tun to recirculate while the kettle whirlpools if ever doing a back to back brew day to save time.

Only two big ticket items yet to decide on.
HMI - Pretty much set on a 7" widescreen panelview just need to come to terms with shelling out this much in 1 week....

Chillers - Looking for a pre cooler and a chiller. Blichman have not returned emails as I like the look of their pro series with tri clamp connections. Thinking I will just get some brazed exchangers off ebay and weld triclamps to the threaded ends. Does anyone know anyone who has used a larger brazed exchanger similar to:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/5-x12-Br...845561?hash=item25bc5a9f39:g:XBoAAOSwH71XOu7U
They don't mention food use but I assume copper brazed stainless exchangers would all be equivalent?


----------



## Mardoo

husky said:


> Pumps ordered - Decided to order three pumps to allow the mash tun to recirculate while the kettle whirlpools if ever doing a back to back brew day to save time.


Which pumps did you go with?

Also, have a look at the Duda Diesel exchangers. They have some good larger ones, and have a great reputation. Although, that's a great price on the one you posted.


----------



## husky

Mardoo said:


> Which pumps did you go with?
> 
> Also, have a look at the Duda Diesel exchangers. They have some good larger ones, and have a great reputation. Although, that's a great price on the one you posted.



HLT - Chugger Stainless centre inlet CHUG-CPSS-CI-2
Mash - March 815-PL-C stainless
Kettle - Chugger MAX stainless nano CHUG-TCPSSMAX-CI (same as the March AC-5B-MD from what I can tell)

Will set them up all at the same height so I can rotate the big bastard kettle pump to mash duty and see if it' s required. My calcs show the march will easily do my mash recirc and future ramping though.
The nano pump has a proper motor so I'm hoping to find a 3 phase version put it on a VSD and run it up to 60 Hz if it needs more grunt.
All with stainless heads so I can cut the threads off and weld on triclovers. A bit painful hitting the go pedal on those yesterday, point of no return now.


----------



## homebrewnewb

my, what big balls you have.


----------



## Nullnvoid

That was the point of no return!! Wow


----------



## husky

Nullnvoid said:


> That was the point of no return!! Wow



Yep, up to now could use everything for something else. Big pump and PLC I don't really have any other use for.

Side note: I did get some gasketed heat exchangers quoted from a couple of suppliers we use at work(Alfa Laval was one of them) cheapest was $4k so will be finding a couple of cheaper brazed units for this project.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Yeah totally understand, I dropped $40 on some extra kegging bits yesterday  hahahah Ok, so maybe not quite the same.

Loving this thread by the way!


----------



## Thefatdoghead

How will you be cleaning the mash tun? 
Will you have sight gauges on all vessels?
I was thinking of selling cubes once my rig is going. Maybe another idea for your setup?


----------



## husky

Thefatdoghead said:


> How will you be cleaning the mash tun?
> Will you have sight gauges on all vessels?
> I was thinking of selling cubes once my rig is going. Maybe another idea for your setup?



Mash tun has a manway on the front for spent grain removal. Brewery cleaning will be done with a pressure washer as none of the pumps will deliver enough pressure for a spray ball.

Provision for sight gauge on HLT only. HLT will have pressure transmitter for volume indication via PLC calculation. MT don't think needs level and kettle also has provision for a pressure transmitter if required. Can see into the MT and KT easily so not really worried about sight gauges.
Kettle volume calc with a ruler.
MT liquor volume will be calculated in the PLC by the volume removed from the HLT.

Selling cubes may be an option although I don't think there will be too many issues getting collab brewers in this part of the world. There seems to be a bit of interest in bigger batch brewing in SE Melbs and the 10-12 cubes this could be ran at won't take long to disappear.


----------



## husky

It's been like Christmas lately with deliveries every day! we know the postie quite well now. Almost all the equipment has been delivered, pumps, PLC, HMI, valves, temperature, flow and level transmitters, heat belts, heating elements, sight glass etc. The nano pump is just awesome, put a gauge on it and get approx. 60kPa from it dead headed so will be trying a spray ball to see if there's enough pressure for a CIP of the kettle, generally you need 100kPa but will see how it goes.
Spent a good 50-60 hrs building over the past couple of weeks and have finished most of the mechanicals to the point where today I filled the HLT with water and transferred it to mash and HLT and then back to HLT again checking for leaks. Also wired up one of the 5kW HLT heaters temporarily to prepare for a brew day next weekend, plan to do a 100ish L batch to test the system just manually switching pumps and heaters etc as the electrical is still a while away.
Still finalising electrical design and ordering all the required electrical parts but I have got the panel backing plate cut and ready to start assembling once all parts arrive. I have got the PLC and HMI temporarily wired to start working on the programming side while I spend the next couple of months on the electrical panel.
Decided to incorporate a HERMS/RIMS on the mash tun. It has a central tube of heated oil with a 4500W element surrounded by a 12mm jacket of wort and then some insulation on the outside. The surface area is less than a coil style herms but I wanted to give it a go anyway. The mash tun also has 4kW of heating in a heat belt so mash ramping should be ok even though I don't plan on doing much step mashing on this system, it's really just for fun at this stage.
Really really happy with how it's shaping up.


----------



## Mardoo

Wow. Again.


----------



## malt junkie

there really are no words......


----------



## homebrewnewb

so husky, after you're done you can sub-contract to the semi pros. no need to reiterate but this build looks amazing, very polished.


----------



## Zorco

It could be his plan... aspiring programmers create some killer software solution for free, blog and update it then Google says, like your work - wanna come to the best?

Husky is next level. Love all his threads...


----------



## husky

homebrewnewb said:


> so husky, after you're done you can sub-contract to the semi pros. no need to reiterate but this build looks amazing, very polished.



It was a thought early on to justify the costs to the missus but the reality is it would be a pain to transport and it's too small for gypsy brewers but I think. Might be an ok size for a pilot rig for some medium sized breweries to run trial batches perhaps. By making it equivalent or better quality to what is commercially available certainly allows for future options


----------



## malt junkie

You know you're eventually going to run out of shed room, maybe you should just skipped ahead and built the 50hec


----------



## husky

Shed definitely full, this one set up outside, lucky its all stainless and IP rated!


----------



## Mardoo

I'm really interested in the heat exchanger idea you're working with. It seems like dialling in the flow rate will be crucial with that design. Any chance you can post some design drawings, or is that proprietary? I mean, Husky WOULD be a good name for a manufacturer of innovative brewing equipment


----------



## homebrewnewb

husky said:


> It was a thought early on to justify the costs to the missus but the reality is it would be a pain to transport and it's too small for gypsy brewers but I think. Might be an ok size for a pilot rig for some medium sized breweries to run trial batches perhaps. By making it equivalent or better quality to what is commercially available certainly allows for future options



i'm not talking about your gear mate, sub contract your smarts - i bet that's portable right?
consultant i believe they call it design and fabrication etc, etc...


----------



## husky

Mardoo said:


> I'm really interested in the heat exchanger idea you're working with. It seems like dialling in the flow rate will be crucial with that design. Any chance you can post some design drawings, or is that proprietary? I mean, Husky WOULD be a good name for a manufacturer of innovative brewing equipment



Initially I will use flow as a guide only as I have no way of automatically varying it and it's a calorific flow meter so it's got good repeatability but not as accurate as some other types.
Due to the smaller surface area it mat need to be run slow but only testing will tell. I'll send you a drawing, it's not proprietary but it's based on my ideal process and still un tried and may not work. The heating control has the ability to be set up as a cascade control loop using one control loop on the oil temp to set the setpoint of the second control loop on the wort outlet temp, massive overkill but will keep me amused for a while.


----------



## husky

homebrewnewb said:


> i'm not talking about your gear mate, sub contract your smarts - i bet that's portable right?
> consultant i believe they call it design and fabrication etc, etc...



That's what I do for work just not in the brewing industry. I'm pretty sure the craft guys don't get too much stuff custom designed & engineered, there just not the $$ there for them to do it.


----------



## Mardoo

When I win the effin' lottery, yer my goto man. 

A couple things come to mind, and I'd guess you've already thought of this stuff, but since you ask for input... On the HEX, a tangential inflow seems like a good idea to create turbulence and step up the heat exchange process. Or then there's the very interesting effects you get from a cylinder spinning within a cylinder, separated by a fluid filled space (in this case wort), but that would just be a bitch to engineer, I would think. The oil filled cylinder inside the HEX spinning around? Fun little thought game for me of how to achieve that, knowing SFA about engineering.


----------



## husky

Gearing up for a trial run this weekend manually switching elements and pumps since the electrics are still a while away. Keen to know how the mash/lauter process is going to go and also the un tried false bottom so doing a 100L batch to kick it off. This means that every night this week is shed night! Spent 4 hrs insulating the HLT tonight which was about 4 x longer than I thought it would take as it has a lot of cut outs and gets permanently glued to the HLT, budget dictates no stainless cladding so armaflex will have to do for now.
Also temporarily wired up 24v to all the temperature transmitters which will be required on the weekend and did some test heating up of the HLT with only the 4kw element.
Had a go at making a mash/spent grain removal tool which is a bit dodgy but will see how it goes.


----------



## homebrewnewb

*heavy breathing*


----------



## Zorco

*tingling sensations*


----------



## mofox1

Zorco said:


> *tingling sensations*


That could just be a STD...


----------



## malt junkie

homebrewnewb said:


> *heavy breathing*





Zorco said:


> *tingling sensations*


You two have a romance brewing? .... I'll be voting yes just for you guys


----------



## Zorco

Ohh you old people..... you need to discover the beauty of reddit and the communal humour threads can have..

\,,/^_^\,,/


----------



## homebrewnewb

malt junkie said:


> You two have a romance brewing? .... I'll be voting yes just for you guys


Hey if that's your jam, but if you're not excited by husky's -quite frankly, provocative stainless displays. 
Then i put it to you, there's something wrong with you.

I think you might be mis-reading the signs here MJ


----------



## eldertaco

Phwoar! That is quite some impressive piece of kit.


----------



## husky

Geez a month goes quick. Not much progress on the brewery itself however have put about 100hrs into the programming.
I decided to put a form of HERMS/RIMS on it so that I have something to play with. It's basically an oil filled tube with a 4500W heater and an outer tube for the wort to flow past. The programming time has been mostly on the cascade control loop that I want to try for the HERMS which should better control temperature than a single PID loop. I used motor oil for the trial so I can get good temp rises by running the oil up to 150 degC.
The cascade controller uses a master loop that looks at the wort outlet temperature and sends the CV of that loop to the setpoint of the second loop which controls the temperature of the oil in the HERMS, should give me plenty to play around with.

I did a trial run manually switching things a few weeks ago and it was super fun. Turned out around 150L of 1.052 from 25odd kg of grain. Really liked the replicated micro process and using 3V again, so awesome is 3V!.
Brew day went well except I didn't calc for temp drop once grain was added. I just assumed 2 deg as per my 1V but with the thicker mash obviously needs to be way hotter before grain added, like 8 or 9 degrees next time. Rookie mistake. It did give me a chance to test ramping the mash temp. Ramped from 60 to 66 using the two MT heat belts and the HERMS in about 20 mins manually switching on and off heaters which was a real pain, need the PLC up and running.

The boil using gas was good(was reluctant to go gas), hit 10% boil off rate using 25psi on a single banjo burner. Still think I will go 2 x 5kw elements in the kettle when I get the shed power upgraded.

Ran the HLT at 80 deg and bled in cold on the way to MT to hit target temp worked well.
Clean up was pretty easy with a pressure washer then it was off to visit some breweries and Yobs, all in all one of the better days of the year.

The lauter worked well although I think I should have recirced longer and faster to clear up better. I spent about an hr laugtering but with the 4 x outlets on the base of the MT suspect I can go a lot faster which I will try next time. There is a vid below showing the junk going into the kettle that I will try have the grain bed better filter out next time. Gravity lauter to kettle was just as good as I thought, I used a diaphragm valve to slow the lauter rate to what I was happy with.

With the PLC program nearly done and bench tested it's time to focus on electrical panel build for the next month or so and hopefully fire up properly by Xmas. I have a metric shit tonne of grain after the recent BB to chew through and I drink bugger all these days so going to need help removing cubes! Have a couple of RIS's planned first up which will really test it out.

Anyways some pics to explain progress better:
























<iframe width="480" height="270" src="" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="480" height="270" src="" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Mardoo

Holy great goddamn Batman! Such an awesome project. Bring on the RIS!


----------



## droid

Awesomness!


----------



## homebrewnewb

*heavy breathing* @husky your temp probe in the mash, what is it/ how have you made that, if i may ask?
looks great, like everything else.


----------



## husky

homebrewnewb said:


> *heavy breathing* @husky your temp probe in the mash, what is it/ how have you made that, if i may ask?
> looks great, like everything else.



It's a mobile temp probe that I have put on a 2m cable so I can move it around the mash tun similar to a temp gauge except being wired to the PLC I can switch the HERMS PID loop to look at this probe as well during the mash and use the average temperature of all 3 x probes and not just rely on one probe. I noticed a temp diff between the probe reading the temp 50mm from the side of the MT and the one reading 150mm in. This one lets me probe the whole mash as well as the two fixed probes. I actually stole it from the 1V setup where it does the same thing, very handy I have found.

http://www.ifm.com/products/us/ds/TD2297.htm


----------



## malt junkie

Ok! I'll travel to watch this thing in action, hell I'll even clean out the mash for you. That is freakin awesome Husky!!

RE RIS : your going to need a barrel program!


----------



## husky

Super ****!ng impressed with how this has turned out! pretty much exactly as I envisaged it from day 1. Budget constraints have slowed progress unfortunately, bad time of year and already over what I forecast to spend so now looking like a Jan finish hopefully.
Since last update I have insulated the MT base, completed running all conduits and cables as well as finished most of the mechanical items. It's all pretty much complete except for the electrical panel which is surprising me with the cost of components. I have been buying them bit by bit but now waiting until I find a second hand panel complete somewhere so I can strip the internals and use all the terminals, switches, MCCB etc as buying individual is adding up to crazy amounts. I have seen plenty around so shouldn't take too long.
Some current pics:


----------



## Mardoo

Why did you choose to use a heat belt on the mash tun as well as the HEX?


----------



## husky

Original plan was heat belt only(it's 3kw) to maintain and possibly ramp as it seemed like a good idea at the time. The HX was a last minute addition so I had something to play with in the PLC otherwise the automation was very simple. Not sure what I will actually use, initially will try the HX to recirc and ramp and for clarity reasons. The heat belt is on PWM so will start at a low % just to negate the heat loss out the side since it's not insulated. Really just for full flexibility and to have more toys to play with. The original MT design has a pumped water jacket but that just seemed like massive overkill. If the HX works well(being an un tested design) then I will likely get rid of the heat belt and insulate the MT so it can also have shiny stainless cladding.


----------



## malt junkie

That is some serious **** up shit right there! I want one!


----------



## husky

You're welcome to use it once operational MJ! I sure as shit don't need that much wort! I missed your older post re barrel program, have 220L barrel I need to fill, just trying to sort out a big ass fermenter so I can fill it with RIS on one hit!


----------



## homebrewnewb

husky said:


> Super ****!ng impressed with how this has turned out! pretty much exactly as I envisaged it from day 1. Budget constraints have slowed progress unfortunately, bad time of year and already over what I forecast to spend so now looking like a Jan finish hopefully.
> Since last update I have insulated the MT base, completed running all conduits and cables as well as finished most of the mechanical items. It's all pretty much complete except for the electrical panel which is surprising me with the cost of components. I have been buying them bit by bit but now waiting until I find a second hand panel complete somewhere so I can strip the internals and use all the terminals, switches, MCCB etc as buying individual is adding up to crazy amounts. I have seen plenty around so shouldn't take too long.
> Some current pics:
> 
> 
> View attachment 109841
> View attachment 109842
> View attachment 109843
> View attachment 109844
> View attachment 109845
> View attachment 109846
> View attachment 109847
> View attachment 109848
> View attachment 109849
> View attachment 109850


Son, you have a disease. A beautiful disease.


----------



## husky

homebrewnewb said:


> Son, you have a disease. A beautiful disease.



I concur


----------



## homebrewnewb

homebrewnewb said:


> Son, you have a disease. A beautiful disease.


Actually, I'm just thinking about it a little more, in the homebrew context, you are Jesus and this is Jerusalem. Get a cool room and conicals, and well mate... I believe that might be Nirvana.


----------



## homebrewnewb

You need to talk to @Pnutapper for you next project, which I believe will circa 2025 at the rate you're going husky, top work bloke just. Top. Work.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I feel like Tyrone the Dave Chappelle meth addict character looking at that, wanting to touch and smell it, just gimme one hit!

Very very well done, *slow firm clapping*


----------



## Benn

Great work Husky


----------



## MartinOC

All it needs is a second boiler & you're set for parti-gyles aplenty (just like they used to do in the olden days).

I genuflect in your general direction.


----------



## Zorco

husky said:


> Super ****!ng impressed with how this has turned out! pretty much exactly as I envisaged it from day 1. Budget constraints have slowed progress unfortunately, bad time of year and already over what I forecast to spend so now looking like a Jan finish hopefully.
> Since last update I have insulated the MT base, completed running all conduits and cables as well as finished most of the mechanical items. It's all pretty much complete except for the electrical panel which is surprising me with the cost of components. I have been buying them bit by bit but now waiting until I find a second hand panel complete somewhere so I can strip the internals and use all the terminals, switches, MCCB etc as buying individual is adding up to crazy amounts. I have seen plenty around so shouldn't take too long.
> Some current pics:
> 
> 
> View attachment 109841
> View attachment 109842
> View attachment 109843
> View attachment 109844
> View attachment 109845
> View attachment 109846
> View attachment 109847
> View attachment 109848
> View attachment 109849
> View attachment 109850


Super impressive Husky. Your D&C skills is such a pleasure to see. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## husky

Well 6 weeks off work has certainly helped push this project along. Having put over 150 hrs into the electrical and automation since Christmas, my target of commissioning before end of Jan is on track. The electrical works took quite a while to build, wire up and fault find IO testing. I haven't looked at the PLC program for months and assumed I had finished it but it still needed a lot of work so put a few full days into that also. All in all really really happy with it!
I have done some basic water testing recirculating water and pumping all over the place etc. Have also tested the HERMS/RIMS system to great effect. Running 10 l/min flow rate I was getting approx. 1 deg C temp rise even with such a small tube, the key is being able to run the oil bath up to 150 deg C on a cascade controller. The mash tun heat belt has been tested and gave approx. 1 degC per 4 minutes temp rise however the initial plan will be to run this at maybe 10% power only just to maintain temps.

Still to do:

Add the isolator switch to the front of the electrical panel
Add some polycarb sheets to cover the live 240V terminals inside the panel
Run a 63A elec supply to the shed and source a 63A flex cable, plug and socket so I can run multiple elements at a time. Currently I have it wired to a 20A point only.
Add a density meter to the mash recirc for constant gravity readings
Fine tuning control loops
Add automation functionality
Source some big heaters for the kettle. The wiring and SSR's are already in place just need to decide on some heaters
 Make a gasket for the HLT electrical box
Trial some different mash return options
Find some people who need wort!
Below is some electrical progress shots, I will add some overall brewery shots shortly. I will also add some info on the automation over the next few days once I have done some more testing.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Awesome work Husky. Love the shot off the midget sparky doing the finishing touches


----------



## breakbeer

That is an absolute thing of beauty!


----------



## MartinOC

You're a nutter, but I love what you're doing!


----------



## Danscraftbeer

MartinOC said:


> You're a nutter, but I love what you're doing!


With a taste for alarming photography! Open liquid beverages sat on top of open electrical circuitry's and no NO! tiny tot sticking steel screw drivers into electrical curcuitry's! 
Lucky we know you around here. Post that up on facepalm nannystate and you'd get reported probably.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

That is beautiful work mate. All your brewery is so clean. You must have some tools.
What is your profession? Electrical engineer or something?

Your going to have to open a brewery. Half of its done!


----------



## MastersBrewery

Gents husky obvious has an addiction.... to shiny stainless, being the suportive bunch that we are, we should be encouraging him to attend meetings.


Like a couple local brew clubs to get thing wet and dirty!


----------



## MastersBrewery

Oh yeah we want pic's more pic's or it didn't happen!


----------



## husky

Danscraftbeer said:


> With a taste for alarming photography! Open liquid beverages sat on top of open electrical circuitry's and no NO! tiny tot sticking steel screw drivers into electrical curcuitry's!
> Lucky we know you around here. Post that up on facepalm nannystate and you'd get reported probably.


Yes, I suppose only I know that there was no power supply cables even installed when those pics were taken. I just thought it was cool that the little fella picked up on what I was doing and replicated it. Maybe I should have made him wear some safety thongs




Thefatdoghead said:


> That is beautiful work mate. All your brewery is so clean. You must have some tools.
> What is your profession? Electrical engineer or something?
> 
> Your going to have to open a brewery. Half of its done!


Mechanical/process engineer in food and bev industry so have a lot of contacts and a good sense of best practice when designing and building food manufacturing equipment. Yes opening a brewery may be on the cards one day, lots going on behind the scenes. Unfortunately the equipment is the easiest part.




MastersBrewery said:


> Gents husky obvious has an addiction.... to shiny stainless, being the suportive bunch that we are, we should be encouraging him to attend meetings.
> 
> Like a couple local brew clubs to get thing wet and dirty!


If only I didn't work every Wednesday night I'd actually be able to attend some Melb brewers meetings!




MastersBrewery said:


> Oh yeah we want pic's more pic's or it didn't happen!


Yep, will put some pics up tomorrow, wheeled it outside yesterday(skid mount is awesome!) and got some good ones just need to sort through them.


----------



## JB

husky said:


> Maybe I should have made him wear some safety thongs


Haha, the patented Husky safety thongs, if only they made them in hand size.


----------



## CJW

JB said:


> Haha, the patented Husky safety thongs, if only they made them in hand size.


Nothing quite like a nice pair of steel capped safety thongs.


----------



## Mardoo

Good to have in case you need to put the thong in


----------



## husky

No babies were harmed in the building of this brewery!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

There are no words.

[emoji114][emoji119][emoji122][emoji119][emoji114][emoji114][emoji119][emoji122][emoji119][emoji114][emoji114][emoji119][emoji122]


----------



## Nullnvoid

Great! Now I have an erection at work. Bloody hell!


----------



## Mardoo

Flaunt it if ya got it. Granted that might get you fired...


----------



## Nullnvoid

Normally I just give out HR's phone number before I talk. It's like a verbal tick I have


----------



## MastersBrewery

Yeah but there's something missing, ah yeah the safety signs for JB. The young tacker will be fine, he can't ready yet anyway.


----------



## husky

MastersBrewery said:


> Yeah but there's something missing, ah yeah the safety signs for JB. The young tacker will be fine, he can't ready yet anyway.



Kettle is going electric just in case JB makes it to a brew day!


----------



## Cocko

EFF. YOU. CEE. KAY.


Thats all I can say


----------



## JB

husky said:


> Kettle is going electric just in case JB makes it to a brew day!


I'll make it to the brewday, it's just surviving that will be the challenge. What does this button do ...?


----------



## husky

Spent Australia Day commissioning the new brewery with a mate and the BIL who wanted to learn how to brew. Overall an awesome day!

*RECIPE*
Bairds Pale 80%
Wey Munich II 15%
Simpsons Golden Naked Oats 5%

*Fermenter 1*
Cascade 15 IBU 20min whirlpool
Galaxy 15 IBU 20min whirlpool

*Fermenter 2*
Cascade 15 IBU 20min whirlpool
Amarillo 15 IBU 20min whirlpool

OG 1.050
FG 1.010
US05
Mashed @ 66deg for 60
Mash out @ 78deg Fly sparged

Heated the HLT overnight using just one of the 2200W elements.
Mashed in and tried underletting but didn't work the best as I still got dough balls. Need to spread the outs around next time as this may have been the problem.
Tested a new wort return plate which worked really well so will make a slightly modified version that is easier to mount.
250L of super clear wort out. Whirlpool worked really well.
Cleaned up using pressure washer
Lauter took 90 mins so will open the restriction valve next time for faster run off
Boiled off 12.5L for a 5.3% boil off rate and used 4.5kg LPG at 25psi


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## homebrewnewb

you realise showing them how to "brew" in this is like teaching to kid to "drive" on a super bike or F1 car right?
they will think it's normal...you monster.
nice traub cone by the way.

so do tell what needs to be tweaked, modded improved....


----------



## Mardoo

So, ready to break it?


----------



## homebrewnewb

Mardoo said:


> So, ready to break it?


you're insured right [L]


----------



## mofox1

husky said:


> Spent Australia Day commissioning the new brewery with a mate and the BIL who wanted to learn how to brew. Overall an awesome day!
> 
> *RECIPE*
> Bairds Pale 80%
> Wey Munich II 15%
> Simpsons Golden Naked Oats 5%
> 
> *Fermenter 1*
> Cascade 15 IBU 20min whirlpool
> Galaxy 15 IBU 20min whirlpool
> 
> *Fermenter 2*
> Cascade 15 IBU 20min whirlpool
> Amarillo 15 IBU 20min whirlpool
> 
> OG 1.050
> FG 1.010
> US05
> Mashed @ 66deg for 60
> Mash out @ 78deg Fly sparged
> 
> Heated the HLT overnight using just one of the 2200W elements.
> Mashed in and tried underletting but didn't work the best as I still got dough balls. Need to spread the outs around next time as this may have been the problem.
> Tested a new wort return plate which worked really well so will make a slightly modified version that is easier to mount.
> 250L of super clear wort out. Whirlpool worked really well.
> Cleaned up using pressure washer
> Lauter took 90 mins so will open the restriction valve next time for faster run off
> Boiled off 12.5L for a 5.3% boil off rate and used 4.5kg LPG at 25psi
> 
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> View attachment 111427
> 
> View attachment 111418
> View attachment 111419
> View attachment 111420
> View attachment 111421
> View attachment 111422
> View attachment 111423
> View attachment 111424
> View attachment 111425
> View attachment 111426




Oooooooooo YEAAAAHHHHH!

Love your work mate .


----------



## husky

homebrewnewb said:


> you realise showing them how to "brew" in this is like teaching to kid to "drive" on a super bike or F1 car right?
> they will think it's normal...you monster.
> nice traub cone by the way.
> 
> so do tell what needs to be tweaked, modded improved....



They do know it's not normal. At the same time I was explaining how exactly the same brew could be done on a 1V that I will be loaning.
I was impressed with how the day went so nothing planned to tweak immediately. I will continue to add functionality to the HMI screen with more trends, timers, recipes etc to make brew day easier. Might look at making a bigger HEX to try ramping to mashout.
I still have some odd jobs to finish off such as proper mash return, electrical finish off, kettle heaters, hardpipe kettle pipework, add cooler etc so still plenty to keep me amused.
Mainly just need to keep brewing on it to work out it's limits.



Mardoo said:


> So, ready to break it?



Yep! we just need to lock in a date and we will give it our best. We shall discuss later in the week when talking gas HEX.


Overall the whole day barely took any longer to make 250L than my usual 20L. I do need to finish the new mill as it took 2 hrs the night before to mill 50kg on my old mill.


----------



## Mardoo

Are you loaning them THE 1V?

Also, do you have inline pH monitoring? One of the killer apps I saw on a rig in the States - pH monitor on the tun wort out.


----------



## husky

Mardoo said:


> Are you loaning them THE 1V?
> 
> Also, do you have inline pH monitoring? One of the killer apps I saw on a rig in the States - pH monitor on the tun wort out.



Na, not THE 1V. Still working on the program for that and it needs a 3 phase power point for someone else to be able to use it. Loaning a 150L gas fired 1V that I've never managed to use.
This brew I just measured the pH in the mash itself. I do have a fitting that I plan to adapt to be able to measure inline just after the sight glass. This will use the same pH meter but adapted to work inline. At the moment I'm more interested in trying to get inline OG readings though.


----------



## droid

@husky

amazing stuff bud! - though TBH I'd like to see the WP going in the other direction...it's just weird...hehe


----------

